# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Rock Machine Kokemuksia

## r4sse

Minkälaisia kokemuksia foorumilaisilta löytyy Rock Machinen pyöristä?

----------


## Isimaha

Manhattanilla ajellu ny reilun vuoden aikana n.6000km. Siinä on työmatka-ajoa, sora/maantielenkkiä ja ihan maastoajoakin. Ihan kivasti on pelannu, mitä nyt tuo halpa osasetti vähän likaa käsiä ajoittain

----------

